# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  برنامه نویسی ios بدون مک بوک

## np.1400

سلام
من از اپل فقط یه آیفون دارم
میتونم با ویندوز یا لینوکس برنامه بنویسم؟
زبونش مهم نیست
فقط آخرش بشه گذاشت تو appstore
ممنون

----------


## mohsen12345

سلام
شما میتونید از xamarin برای این کار استفاده کنید

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

با سلام
همانطور که دوست عزیزم  mohsen12345  اشاره کردن می توانید از Xamarin.iOS استفاده کنی برای اینکار باید mac را بصورت مجازی نصب کنی.
اگه نیاز به توضیح بیشتر هست بگین تا همیجا توضیح بدم.

----------


## hmahdavi921

> با سلام
> همانطور که دوست عزیزم  mohsen12345  اشاره کردن می توانید از Xamarin.iOS استفاده کنی برای اینکار باید mac را بصورت مجازی نصب کنی.
> اگه نیاز به توضیح بیشتر هست بگین تا همیجا توضیح بدم.


لطفا نصب مک به صورت مجازی رو توضیح بدین.
با تشکر

----------


## Code Lover

> لطفا نصب مک به صورت مجازی رو توضیح بدین.
> با تشکر


اول باید vmware رو نصب کنی  بعدش باید یه ابزاری هست که امکان نصب مک روی vmwarرو میده نصب کنی. بعد از اون باید فایل vmdk از مک رو به vmware معرفی کنی. دقت کن که فایل نصبی که مختص به ios هست به دردت نمی خوره. کلا یکم مراحلش زیاده. ابزارها و راه حل نصب رو سرچ بزنی می تونی پیدا کنی  اینجا توضیحاتش هست

فیلم آموزش نحوه نصب مک بر روی 
ios

----------


## sekan123

خیلی ممنون گره کارمو تو مک باز کردین خیلی خوب بود

املاک - نخست

----------

